# My supreme idiocy



## onipar

Right.  So I started my first build today.  I got most everything installed but did not have time to start wiring.  Something seemed off to me about how my brother and I put the aftermarket CPU cooler in, so I watched a quick video (A little late on that).

It seems we mounted the cooler in the wrong direction.  Instead of the fan pointing left/right, it's pointing up/down.

Questions:  I won't be able to get back to this till tomorrow the earliest, next week the latest.  When I reinstall it, do I have to clean the thermal paste off and reapply new stuff?

Is it okay to leave the cooler as is, or better to reinstall?  As far as I can tell, the fan will blow in a less than optimal direction, and a memory slot (that I won't be needing) is slightly obscured.  Otherwise, it looks functional...  (I know, that question is almost as stupid as installing it the wrong way, but hey, there ya go).

Thanks.  I figured my first time around would have a few road bumps...


----------



## StrangleHold

What cooler is it? Most are pullers. So the fan should be pointing to the front. Blows air throught the cooler, then out the cases back exhaust fan. Yeah, you need to clean off the compound and reapply.


----------



## onipar

StrangleHold said:


> What cooler is it? Most are pullers. So the fan should be pointing to the front. Blows air throught the cooler, then out the cases back exhaust fan. Yeah, you need to clean off the compound and reapply.



It's the COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 120mm CPU Cooler.

You think it's doable without having to take the motherboard back out of the case?  Okay, looks like it's back to square one.  Hope I have enough thermal paste left.  Isopropyl Alcohol with a coffee filter should work, right?

Thanks.


----------



## claptonman

Yeah you won't have to take the MoBo out, just unscrew the bracket from the holes you installed beforehand.


----------



## onipar

claptonman said:


> Yeah you won't have to take the MoBo out, just unscrew the bracket from the holes you installed beforehand.



Right on.  Thanks.  Hopefully it will be a quick fix.


----------



## onipar

Here's a picture of the current orientation of my heatsink.

View attachment 4813


----------



## CrazyMike

First off, kick ass cooler and looks like it's going to be a nice build!

I tried both ways for that cooler. The way you have it, and the current way i have mine right now. I found that with the 120mm fan on my case (exhaust) and the 120mm fan on the cooler (pushing) was the best performance. Although when i did have the cooler the other way, it did work too. I placed the fan at the bottom (pushing) and the two 120mm fans up top of my case exhausting.



EDIT: Sorry, forgot to say that i absolutely loved the title of this thread! Laughed when i seen it.


----------



## onipar

Haha, yeah...  I just felt pretty dumb when I realized what I did.

So you're saying that it's okay to leave as is?  It does block the closest memory slot, but I'm never going to use it anyway.  The only other thing that was bothering me with the current placement is I think the retention bars aren't really holding it as tight as they should.  

I think if I change the orientation the retention bars will extend right against the pipes of the cooler, holding it in place better.  The way I have it now, the cooler can actually still twist a little back and forth, if you try.

I'm probably going to change it anyway, but it's good to know having it this way isn't necessarily going to break anything.


----------



## CrazyMike

onipar said:


> Haha, yeah...  I just felt pretty dumb when I realized what I did.
> 
> So you're saying that it's okay to leave as is?  It does block the closest memory slot, but I'm never going to use it anyway.  The only other thing that was bothering me with the current placement is I think the retention bars aren't really holding it as tight as they should.
> 
> I think if I change the orientation the retention bars will extend right against the pipes of the cooler, holding it in place better.  The way I have it now, the cooler can actually still twist a little back and forth, if you try.
> 
> I'm probably going to change it anyway, but it's good to know having it this way isn't necessarily going to break anything.



I would change it anyway as well. It looks better. 

I have no idea if it would work for you the way you have it. So many variables (Motherboard set up, RAM choice ect.) I know for a fact if you turn it so it is the other way, it will work. I know for my set up, i could go either way and didn;t really effect me.


----------



## onipar

Should I remove the CPU from the motherboard prior to cleaning with the alcohol?  And if so, what should I place the CPU on as to not damage the pins?

Thanks.


----------



## CrazyMike

I just take a rag, tightly wrap around your finger, "dab" a slight bit on your finger and clean it that way. Might take a little bit longer, but saves from taking the CPU out. Make sure the CPU is completely dry before applying new paste. Make sure not to over do when putting on the rag. and make sure to go over a few times, each time with a clean spot on the rag.


----------



## StrangleHold

^^^ Like said above will work fine.


----------



## curtains

Like everyone said should really clean it off and re-apply if you want to go hardcore use rubbing alcohol (with cotton buds), but if you don't use new thermal paste it won't blow up, might just run a few degrees hotter, those CPU's run up 100 degrees C anyway, I've done it before (not changed thermal paste) cause i'm lazy like that (only for my own computer, cause I didn't have any on hand at the time), but never had a problem.


----------



## onipar

Thanks everybody.  I removed the heatsink and cleaned the CPU (while still attached to the motherboard) with 91% alcohol.  I used coffee filters on the heatsink and Q-tips on the CPU (using coffee filters near the end to be sure I had it all off).

Reapplied and reinstalled correctly.  All is well.  

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## StrangleHold

Good to hear, glad you got it going.


----------



## onipar

StrangleHold said:


> Good to hear, glad you got it going.



Thanks.  I already mentioned this in my "build thread," but I finished the hardware and wiring portion of the build tonight.  I powered on and it posted!    Everything seems good, but I had no time to start software installation tonight.  Will have to wait till the weekend probably.


----------



## StrangleHold

Throw up some photos after your finished.


----------



## onipar

StrangleHold said:


> Throw up some photos after your finished.



I posted in my build thread, but for the sake of ease, here's the album.


----------



## StrangleHold

Looking good. Need to work on your cable management alittle to neatin it up a bit.


----------



## FuryRosewood

yea, play with those holes that run through the back...should help immensely.


----------



## StrangleHold

FuryRosewood said:


> yea, play with those holes that run through the back...should help immensely.


 
I dont know how I should really take that.


----------



## onipar

StrangleHold said:


> I dont know how I should really take that.



Ha!  

Yeah, believe it or not, I shoved a hell of a lot of the wires through the other side.  Some wires are too short to put through the other side, and others didn't really fit.  

I think those pics were taken before I did a little cable clean up too.  I'll probably end up playing around with it a little more, but I'm not very confident in my cable skills.


----------



## onipar

Well, I pretty much unplugged *everything* and started from scratch.  I think it looks much better, but there are still a couple wires that--due to their length--had to stay in the main compartment.  Still, everything ins bundled together much more neatly.


----------

